# N.W Ohio Delta Waterfowl Banquet!!



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

It's that time of the year again let's all get together and tell some lies about how great our season was and raise some money for the ducks!!! If you have never been to a Delta banquet you should check it out it's geared towards waterfowl hunting with all the give aways. We will have tons of nice hunting shotguns not show pieces along with nice gear we can all use ( decoys and bags, gun cases, blind bags, dog supplies, calls and more). It's a relaxed banquet with all you can eat fish and frog legs plus sides and beer,pop,water supplied. Tickets are $40 for a single $55 couple prices include membership, food and drinks. We give away a lot of prizes in a short evening please come see what it's all about and spread the word. Thanks


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

When is this event?


----------



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

February 6th


----------



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

Going to be giving away around 18 guns and lots of gear and decoys (avian x, Bigfoot and hidgons).


----------

